# Solid Ice cap for 2-1/2 months.



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Evaluate these if you would. I hope I'm wrong. Solid Ice cap for 2-1/2 months. 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=628468720540438&set=vb.100001319486935&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=628466837207293&set=vb.100001319486935&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=629644697089507&set=vb.100001319486935&type=2&theater


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I wouldn't get too excited about the ice unless it's been completely covered in snow the whole time. Getting light in so photosynthesis can occur is more important that getting air in during the winter. Stratification in winter isn't a bad thing. I don't run my aerator November through March so the fish can reside in the warmer layers. Being forced to live in cold water top to bottom temps can cause stress, inviting disease. Winter is rough, expect to lose a few fish. If you have access to a portable water pump, you can drill a hole and flood the surface to melt the snow...again, getting light in is the key.

As far as the air goes, I don't know a lot about windmills. 15-20 years since installed raises a flag. What type of air pump is on it and when was it last rebuilt? Generally, diaphragm style pumps last only a few years...rocking piston 5-7 before a rebuild is recommended.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about the ice unless it's been completely covered in snow the whole time. Getting light in so photosynthesis can occur is more important that getting air in during the winter. Stratification in winter isn't a bad thing. I don't run my aerator November through March so the fish can reside in the warmer layers. Being forced to live in cold water top to bottom temps can cause stress, inviting disease. Winter is rough, expect to lose a few fish. If you have access to a portable water pump, you can drill a hole and flood the surface to melt the snow...again, getting light in is the key.
> 
> As far as the air goes, I don't know a lot about windmills. 15-20 years since installed raises a flag. What type of air pump is on it and when was it last rebuilt? Generally, diaphragm style pumps last only a few years...rocking piston 5-7 before a rebuild is recommended.



It has been snow covered the entire time.The windmill is a diaphragm type, I got it working when I pulled the tube from the fitting on the bottom, cut off an inch and reseated it. 

As far as the fish, what concerns me is that I saw that many in such a tiny percentage of the pond, only maybe 3 square feet. If that is representative of the entire pond then it is a kill.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=631525510234759&set=vb.100001319486935&type=2&theater


----------

